# Defroster Issues On A Crew Cab ???



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

In the past I have always plowed with a regular cab pick up. Keeping the windows defrosted was always an issue but nothing to hard to deal with. Last year my other plow truck and I switched trucks. He has a Ford with the half cab and suicide doors. I couldnt seem to keep the back window clear at all, and I am thinking with my new truck also being that extended cab that with more glass and more area to heat I might have some defrosting issues. Anyone share a similar problem???


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We find that if you put the A/C on for a few minutes it clears everything up. It was accident that we discovered this but it works great.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i have never had that problem with my crew cab i have never herd of this. :waving:


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

I havent' plowed yet with my crew cab but I've never had a problem with the back windows fogging up. The defrosters seem to work great all around.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

the a\c works really good for defrosting windows. heat attracts moister so untill both sides of the window are above the dew point you will get fog. but with the a\c it actually sucks the moisture out of the air and works fast. dont really get cold befor the window fog up. i usualy plow with my window down and the heater on high. dont have a prob. with fog.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

murphyslaw said:


> the a\c works really good for defrosting windows. heat attracts moister so untill both sides of the window are above the dew point you will get fog. but with the a\c it actually sucks the moisture out of the air and works fast. dont really get cold befor the window fog up. i usualy plow with my window down and the heater on high. dont have a prob. with fog.


Use the a/c mode just put it to the red end instead of the blue end! Remember the puddle under your truck in August? That's the moisture that if it were winter would have been foggin u up!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

If your a good driver you shouldn't be lookin out the back window anyway, thats what the funny lookin things hangin of the front doors are for!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A/c not only cools the air but the most important part is it take humidity out of the air.If you have A/C it should be running when it's in defrost mode.Make sure the windows are clean, moisture tends to collect on the film of dirt or smoke residue. I carry a hand window squeegee with me, I clean the outside of water and dirt. This I noticed cuts down on the fogging big time. I also aim my A/C vents at the side and back windows and run it while I am out cleaning windows.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Never had any problems here, have you tried some sort of anti-fog spray or something?


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello

I always have an ocilating fan in my truck. Helps keep my windows clear.

Thanks
J & B Lawncare


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

Some of the newer trucks have what is called an interior cabin airfilter, which if it is obstructed or clogged will cause the windows to fog. I know that when I heard of this I couldn't believe it but sure enough on my '89 F-350 it has one. Also, you might want to check your heater core for leaks or maybe it might be going bad.

Good Luck


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

When I have someone riding with me it is hard to keep my windows defoged, maybe I need to check the filter. When you have it on defrost isnt the a/c compressor running at that time???


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

No. I wouldn't say it is. The compressor is there to push freon through a condensor to cool the air. The heater just takes the hot glycol through a heat loop with a fan behind it


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A leaking heater core will cause the "fog" to smear when you try to wipe it off. You will be loosing antifreeze too, not a lot but some each week,1/4" in the recovery tank. It will fog the windows BAD on startup, then clear if the defrosters are on.
The A/C compressor will run most of the time when it's in defrost mode.
Like I said, one big effect with A/C is to remove moisture to get the "cooling effect" 
And "stuff on the windows" gives moisture something to condense on and cause fogging.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Rain-X makes an anti-fog product you can get it from any auto parts store or large department store like Walmart.


----------

